# Blind foldout corner cabinet



## GotGarlic (Oct 9, 2020)

This has been bugging me for a long time. We have a blind corner kitchen cabinet and we want to make it easier to access, so we're looking into solutions. Here's an idea of what we're looking for. I'd love to hear about your experiences, ideas and things to look out for as we figure this out. 

This is an example of what we're looking for. 
https://mobile.kitchensource.com/cabinet-organizers/rv-5372-15-fog-l.htm


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 9, 2020)

Here's the best place I know for woodworking hardware, and I found a lot of similar swing out hardware, when I was looking into installing something like this.  There were some like this, that are complex, to swing out more of the shelves, and much cheaper ones, that just swing out 90°. 
https://www.cabinetparts.com/search?q=blind cabinet&idx=cabinetparts-store&p=0

I ended up just making a shelf on the right side, that will slide all the way out, and another shelf just above that, with a side on the far left, and the back, to keep the things on the shelf - sort of a drawer, with two sides.  I did this many years ago, and probably couldn't get into the contortions to do it now!  All this with scrap wood - the drawer slides were the most expensive parts, @ around $10 each. There is also the original shelf in the back of the cabinet, where I store things I don't often use, like a pressure cooker, and a foodmill, and a couple other things.


Right shelf in dead end cabinet. by pepperhead212, on Flickr



Dead end section, pulled to the section the shelf pulled all the way out of. by pepperhead212, on Flickr

I also made some similar shelves for the cabinet over my microwave,  that even I couldn't reach the back of.  The shelves pull all the way out, with things I don't often use, but I can reach all of them now.


Shelf on drawer slides, to make back of cabinet accessible. by pepperhead212, on Flickr


----------



## taxlady (Oct 10, 2020)

I have no personal experience with this sort of thing, but this is the one I'm looking at. The other kind look, to me, like they would break more easily. Utrusta from Ikea


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 10, 2020)

although Lazy Susan corners are sometimes the answer, one obviously hs to look at the draw backs.  Such as falling off the shelf in the far corner with the possibility of jamming up the works.  Shelves themselves limit article hig ths. 

My corner cupboard, beside my stove, has a _piano hinge_ to open so as to clear the edge of the stove.  Inside there is a shelf runs around the two sides at the back.  The bottom is completely clear to store large, heavy items, and tall items in the centre.  The back shelves hold my frying pans, roasting pans. The bottom has the pressure cooker, several woks, lids.  I have hooks on the piano doors that I hang some sieves, long handled tools, etc. even a couple of smaller pans.

This is not the best solution, I sometimes need to get on my knees to use two hands to lift things out.  But...  it works for me. I thought of slide out drawers, have done that before in other places, but the way the stove and corners are situated... just won't fit.

I'll try to take and post pictures.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 10, 2020)

I know this may not be the answer to your particular needs but I hope it helps.

The installer wanted to do two cupboards!!!  I had to practically punch him to get him to understand!  Those walls, because of preconstructed cubicles for cupboards cost you about 30% of available space...  not acceptible!

The other corner by my sink is the same.  Not hinged doors, normal doors to under sink and a normal door to the cupboard at right angle - but there is no wall inbetween - far more space, accessability and patience. 

And yes, I called them piano hinges by mistake, can't think of what these new things are called.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Oct 10, 2020)

Here is what my cabinet maker installed. They swivel, pull out on a track, and have a high lip so things won't fall off the shelfs. I quite like them.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 10, 2020)

Here's what I have..  It has two lazy susan shelves which makes the space very usable.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 10, 2020)

Thanks for your input, everyone. I really wish we had thought about this when we renovated the kitchen because I'm thinking this may not be a fixable problem. I just measured the cabinet door and it's 14 inches wide. DH wants a turn-key solution where we just buy something and have it installed. From what I've seen so far, 15 inches is the smallest unit available. I'll keep looking, though.

Here are some photos, for reference.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 10, 2020)

I think this one from Ikea would fit: https://www.ikea.com/us/en/p/utrusta-wall-corner-cabinet-carousel-80265647/


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 11, 2020)

My corner cupboard is just like yours, *GG*. We had one like that in our first home when I was younger and more agile. Now a layout like that sucks.

I've done the dumb-and-cheap fix for mine. I store smaller, lighter weight things on the floor of the cupboard. I've utilized plastic storage containers to corral the items, pulling out one tub straight through the doorway and removing it from the cupboard. I then slide the tub that's tucked away into the depths into the floor space in the door opening, allowing me to pull out what I need. And I've made sure to hide away the items I don't need often.

Our second home had a double sided galley kitchen. All purely rectangular cabinets. Merilatt cabinets with pull-out shelves for the upper and lower levels. Guess what my next dream kitchen will have?


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Oct 11, 2020)

Looks like this one should fit...

https://www.cabinetparts.com/p/revashelf-organizers-kitchen-organizers-RV68823115570-p37740


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 11, 2020)

taxlady said:


> I think this one from Ikea would fit: https://www.ikea.com/us/en/p/utrusta-wall-corner-cabinet-carousel-80265647/





ScottinPollock said:


> Looks like this one should fit...
> 
> https://www.cabinetparts.com/p/revashelf-organizers-kitchen-organizers-RV68823115570-p37740


Thanks. The problem is that the cabinet goes back to the left, next to the sink, about two feet past the opening, to the wall in the back of the kitchen. These might fit into the opening, but they would require us to reach back into the cabinet for things that won't fit on the shelves. This cabinet is where I keep my baking pans (except sheet pans, which are in a vertical cabinet).

Maybe I need to rethink this. I could get something like what Pepperhead has for the cabinet above the fridge and put my baking pans there. There are rarely used items up there now that are lighter than baking pans, like large baskets for serving etc., and some stuff I could probably get rid of.

Taxy, I do like the one from Ikea for my spice cabinet above this corner cabinet. The shape would work better since it's roundish. I believe the shelves are adjustable, so I could take a couple out and my spices would be more accessible.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm thinking about something like this right now. I guess I need to pull everything out of both cabinets and decide what I want to keep, so I can figure out how best to store it. CG, a couple plastic bins for the small stuff is a good idea. I've done that with my baking spices in another cabinet and Asian ingredients in the fridge.


----------

